
Google's problem with “long-tail” searches; need Quora to help fix it - iProject
http://gigaom.com/2013/02/23/google-has-a-problem-with-long-tail-searches-and-it-needs-quora-to-help-fix-it/
======
mooism2
1\. Why Quora specifically, rather than, say, StackExchange?

2\. Why does Google need to _buy_ Quora? If Quora has relevant answers, why
aren't they appearing in the search results anyway?

~~~
narenrulz
1\. Quora built the community which can answer a wide breadth of general
questions

2\. Integrating Quora with search will put information production on
steroids(Right now..The connection of asking the question to a community in
the context of the topic you are searching in google is not there..Integration
will enable just that..)

